# Activando modo AV automaticamente en la Televisión



## dacoba (Dic 5, 2008)

Buenas a todos,

Tengo el siguiente problema, tengo que activar el modo AV de la Televisión automaticamente (sin tener que pulsar el botón AV del mando)al activar un dispositivo que va conectado a la televisión mediante una salida S-Video & Jack con terminación en Euroconector.

Leyendo por Internet he encontrado que podría activar automaticamente el modo AV de la TV al meterle 12 Voltios de continua en el pin 8 del euroconector, el problema es que lo que tengo es un Euroconector por una parte del cable y por la otra una entrada S-Video + Jack. He leido que puedo los 12 voltios que me hacen falta directamente de la fuente de alimentación del PC pero eso creo que queda poco "elegante" ya que tengo como requisito usar el cable (S-Video & Jack --> Euroconector).

¿Sabría alguién otra posible solución (Si puedo sacar los 12 Voltios de algún otro sitio) o si es posible utilizar las señales que yo envio con el mando a mi fuente de información para activar también el modo AV de la TV sin tener que usar el mando de la TV después?

Un saludo y gracias


----------



## juasan11 (Dic 10, 2008)

Supongo que ese supervideo & jack va a un pc, si cambiases el cable por un euroconector normal y al lado del pc o lo que sea usas un conversor para sacar otra vez el supervideo y el jack.
En ese punto podrias inyectar los 12v al cable euroconector normal. tendrias que investigar en tu dispositivo si existen 12v y sacar un cable para conectarlo con el pin 12v.

Se podria hacer con solo los cables que tienes pero sin dolor de cabeza que te iba a dar.


----------



## dacoba (Dic 11, 2008)

Gracias, ¿Existe la posibilidad de activar directamente el modo AV desde S-Video del PC(Salida S-Video o RCA desde PC acabada en Euroconector conectado al TV?Creo que en algunos portatiles al pulsar una tecla como F4 se activan distintos modos de Pantalla en la TV, y por último ¿debe ser una señal constante o un pulso de 12 Voltios?

Gracias y un saludo


----------



## juasan11 (Dic 11, 2008)

Necesitas 12 voltios en la patilla 8 del euroconector. el pc no lo va a enviar.
Tienes opciones pero debes entrar en el mundo de los microcontroladores y los conmutadores analogicos tipo cda4053, con dos placas con 1 micro y un cda 4053 por placa.
Un microcontrolador puede darle una señal al otro a traves del svideo y que el segundo active 12v a la patilla 8, los conmutadores analogicos son para cambiar entre comunicacion pic-pic o pc-tv.

Parece que no pero se complica un poco la cosa.


----------



## dacoba (Dic 16, 2008)

Hola.
Voy finalmente  a darle los 12 Voltios desde el puerto serie del pc, el problema es que cuando está inactivo en lugar de 12 Voltios doy - 12 Voltios, sabes si esto es dañino para el Televisor?

Un saludo y gracias


----------



## juasan11 (Dic 16, 2008)

Ponle un diodo que no permita el paso de los -12v.
osea, del 12V del serie a anodo del diodo catodo a la patilla 8.
Ponle uno de señal que cae menos tension en conduccion, 1n4148,...


----------



## dacoba (Dic 17, 2008)

Buenas, muchas gracias, ¿puedes explicarme la diferencia entre poner un circuito limitador negativo(Resistencia + diodo en serie con ánodo del Diodo a Tierra y patilla 8 del Scart conectada en paralelo con el diodo) y poner el diodo directamente?

Un saludo


----------



## juasan11 (Dic 17, 2008)

Normalmente como el el euroconector tiene un potencial menor a 12V con lo que con el diodo bastaría pero el circuito que dices tu es más seguro por que evitarías que en una television que tenga entrada por colector abierto, se volviese loca. la resistencia ponla de un valor elevado para que no haya paso de corriente elevada, por ejemplo 100K eso cuando este alimentado a 12v haria que estuviesen los 12v en el anodo del diodo. y en -12V tendria un -12V en anodo del diodo con lo que no conduciría. aun asi yo optoacoplaria el puerto del ordenador por si acaso, seria 120uA de consumo por la resistencia y en -12V, esos 120uA retornan al puerto. es muy poca corriente, pero yo por lo menos no me fiaria de dejar el puerto serie con posibilidad de entrada de corriente.

Optoacoplando podrias directamente inyectar solo +12v y 0V y te olvidas de este otro circuito del diodo.

de toda formas no se como has solucionado lo de los cables has pasado alguno más a la tele?
supongo que el serial.
si es asi y solo lo vas a usar para esa activacion por que no armas un conector db-9 que ademas de los datos como no vas a usar todos los cables del serial, por que no envias por uno de los que te sobran +12v del pc directamente de la fuente del pc. luego al lado de la tele la placa para optoacoplar.
es un optoacoplador y dos resitencias, como lo que transfiere el uno es la luz del diodo led cuando este a -12v no lucira, no activara el fototransistor y no pasaran +12v a la patilla 8 del euroconector.

Esun circuito bastante barato y seguro.


----------



## dacoba (Dic 17, 2008)

Buenas, según lo que me comentas lo que tendría que hacer sería conectar mi salida de control del RS232 al pin 1 del optoacoplador 4N25 (anodo), el pin 2 del 4N25 lo conectaría a tierra (catodo), el pin 6 (base)del 4N25 iría a la salida de 12 Voltios de la fuente de alimentación del PC,   el pin 4 (emisor) iría conectado a tierra, y el 5 (colector) iría conectada al pin 8 del Euroconector. Con esto se conseguiría que cuando tenga 12 Voltios en mi señal de control, el diodo del 4N25 esté en directa, se emita luz que sature el transistor, fijando el colector a los 12 Voltios que me proporciona la fuente.¿Estoy en lo cierto?

Un saludo y muchas gracias por tu ayuda

He subido el esquema del 4N25


----------



## juasan11 (Dic 17, 2008)

Primero necesitas no quemar el diodo led con una resistencia de la patilla 2 (opto) a masa (del serie)con el cny75 es de 220 ohmios, el pin 5 deberia conectar con +12v de la fuente y el pin 4 a la patilla 8 del euroconector.
el pin 6 no conecta es la base del fototransistor por si lo quieres activar electricamente ademas de por luz.
El pin 1 a la salida de datos del serie.
Debes cortocircuitar las masas del puerto con la de la tele, para que tengan la misma referencia.
Comprueba el funcionamiento en una placa aparte antes de soldar el opto.


----------



## dacoba (Dic 17, 2008)

Ok, muchas gracias, me ha sido de gran ayuda


----------



## dacoba (Dic 18, 2008)

Buenas, mirando las especificaciones de Scart la resistencia del limitador debería ser < 1K ya que la Zin del pin 8 es de 10K, al realizar el divisor de tensión debería ser tal que Rlimitador/Rpin8 +1 fuera más o menos 1, con Rlimitador =1k e Rpin8 =10k me saldría Vpin8=10´9V activando el modo AV, ¿estoy en lo cierto?

Gracias


----------



## dagger (Dic 24, 2008)

Que tanto kilombo......un simple pic que al encender el tv deje pasar 5 seg y active la tecla tv/video


----------



## juasan11 (Dic 27, 2008)

Si la entrada del pin 8 tiene un a z in de 10K, si asi es. no se exactamente cuales son las especificaciones pero es sencillo si quieres haz la prueba con un potenciometro, lo pones a maxima resistencia y lo vas bajando hasta que salte el av en ese momneto despinchas el potenciometro lo mides y ya sabes la reszitencia que necesitas. Vamos ensayo y error en vez de matematicas.


----------



## dacoba (Ene 8, 2009)

El método de prueba error está bien, lo malo es que la aplicación está pensada para funcionar en distintos tipos de TVs desconocidos de antemano, por esta razón había pensado en calcularlo matematicamente.

Un saludo y muchas gracias


----------

